# The price of chi's.



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I cant believe how much the price of chi's is going up in UK..
Anyone else found this? In the SE it is about 1200pounds to 1500pounds for a non kc regular chihuahua.:foxes15:
Seriously I dont mind paying, Adam was 950, but its the principle of the thing. I wouldnt go to 4 figures for any pet pooch!! At this rate I wont be able to afford a new furbaby next year..

Currently feeling soooo jealous of you folks in US, chihuahua's are still sensible prices over there.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I have seen some high prices here too. Funny thing is, it was NOT from responsible breeders; it was from internet sales where they cater to people looking for a certain color or size... So glad I found Jerry and Tabitha from a reputable breeder and they were reasonably priced--spay/neuter and vaccinations included.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

There are some breeders ,and pups are between £800-£950 kc reg .Somebody said they were going down in price as people aren't spending the money at the moment??????? I know from one web i look at, the puppies aren't moving so fast as they used to.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

O_O i paid $1780.00  lol~ i think even if i was to go for a reputable breeder before it would be too too hard to find one so i found a reputable kennel store instead


----------



## lindam (Jul 19, 2009)

Here in the Highland's I would say the prices are between £500 and £800,You can find them cheaper...but they are from your BYB.I paid £1000 Nina and she is kc'd and endorsed


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> I cant believe how much the price of chi's is going up in UK..
> Anyone else found this? In the SE it is about 1200pounds to 1500pounds for a non kc regular chihuahua.:foxes15:
> Seriously I dont mind paying, Adam was 950, but its the principle of the thing. I wouldnt go to 4 figures for any pet pooch!! At this rate I wont be able to afford a new furbaby next year..
> 
> Currently feeling soooo jealous of you folks in US, chihuahua's are still sensible prices over there.


I agree it's too much. I am a loving Chi mum and have always taken excellent care of my dogs but when I was looking for another after Ben died I couldn't believe some of the prices. And some of the homes I visited whilst looking were disgusting. I was so lucky to find the breeder of Lola. He usually sells them for £800 or so but sold me her for £250 simply because he could see what a loving home she would go to.

I could put you in touch with him if you like. He is in Cornwall though, I don't know if you are willing to travel. He has no pups at the moment as he doesn't breed them too much and follows the KC guidelines on how much they should be bred.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

*sigh* I know they are much cheaper the further away from SE UK you get, my problem is that I dont drive. Not sure wether subjecting a tiny puppy to a long train journey is fair.
I think I will have to keep my eyes open as sensible breeders do sometimes advertise as well as the insanely priced.LOL. If the purfect puppy appears I certainly wont worry if its exactly 2 years between furkids!! After all Hannah was the best impulse buy I ever made!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

catz4m8z;537489I think I will have to keep my eyes open as sensible breeders do sometimes advertise ....[/QUOTE said:


> Jerry and Tabitha's breeder does not show all available dogs on her web site. Same with Kip's. If you find a breeder you would like to do business with, be sure to contact them to see what dogs are available.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Currently feeling soooo jealous of you folks in US, chihuahua's are still sensible prices over there.


How much is a plane ticket?


----------



## Emma_H (Jul 1, 2009)

Yup, Stuart was £1000 and Pisces was £1200 - but I dont think about the price now I have them, they were so worth it!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I used to be a hamster breeder and light grey from the UK was highly desirable.
There was actually a network of breeders that would transport from state to state
to help each other.I had one guy in the UK offer to deliver my hamster to me in Michigan for $900.Well I declined cause I didnt know how to take his offer or what to do with him when he got here.Do they have a group on yahoo that transport puppys?They call them love trains or something. I would not give up as I think their are people out there doing this for each other.Keep digging!!


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

Putter said:


> I used to be a hamster breeder and light grey from the UK was highly desirable.
> There was actually a network of breeders that would transport from state to state
> to help each other.I had one guy in the UK offer to deliver my hamster to me in Michigan for $900.Well I declined cause I didnt know how to take his offer or what to do with him when he got here.Do they have a group on yahoo that transport puppys?They call them love trains or something. I would not give up as I think their are people out there doing this for each other.Keep digging!!


We used to rehome rescued rats, they used to come from all over via the "rat train"


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Its sort of a catch 22 the way I see it as im happy that chis are a little pricey so not just anyone can go and buy one (kids ect..) but then the more they are worth the more likely it is for byb's to breed and make money from them...!!

I think there should be laws on pricing and breeding dogs, maybe you should have to be vetted by animal welfare & apply for a ceritificate so you can breed them so you only buy from reputable breeders? and only be within a certain price range...I dont know!
xx


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

The average price from a reputable breeder here is $700.00-$900.00
Without papers chi's sell for $400-$700
I've seen many adorable one's sell for $250.00 which is what I paid for my Peekie.


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

yep its really down heartening,I posted a thread on scammers last week as we are searching for a reasonabley priced boy chi and since I posted that thread I have come across another 6 scammers 
it really is bad at the moment,I would really love a little man aswell as bambi but I dont think we are going to find one.
for around 500 quid you can get a chi cross but tbh why would you?! the shitzu crossed with a chi are the ugliest I ever seen! and yesterday at the car boot sale we saw a woman walking round with a fully grown pug-chi cross. it was massive and so friggin ugly!lol
hope you find something soon and keep your fingers crossed for me too! x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Need a thread to alert new buyers against "Scammers"*

We really need a thread just for educating sincere new chi buyers
about the scam techniques used out there.What red flags to look for
and what the newest trick is being used.I looked at chis for a year and talked to and visited breeders several times before I found the right chi at the right breeders.It wasnt easy and you get bruises on your heart too!
It could save people a lot of grief to tip them off!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

princesslisa31 said:


> yep its really down heartening,I posted a thread on scammers last week as we are searching for a reasonabley priced boy chi and since I posted that thread I have come across another 6 scammers
> it really is bad at the moment,I would really love a little man aswell as bambi but I dont think we are going to find one.
> for around 500 quid you can get a chi cross but tbh why would you?! the shitzu crossed with a chi are the ugliest I ever seen! and yesterday at the car boot sale we saw a woman walking round with a fully grown pug-chi cross. it was massive and so friggin ugly!lol
> hope you find something soon and keep your fingers crossed for me too! x


Tell you what are adorable Chi x Jack Russells,but you can't beat the real thing.


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

yeah the jachahua-hua are cute lookin pups but not sure what it would look like when its fully grown?
the only cross I have actually been tempted by is the chi cross with a pinscher/daschaund so cute,really looks like a regular chi but with slightly longer legs,wider on top of the head and huggggge ears


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Im obviously biased but I do love a chiweenie!!
Hannah is gorgeous with her stubby legs and enormous bat like ears!!
Every home should have one....


----------



## orl2222 (Jun 8, 2009)

Here in southern California, chi's are cheap. the average price is 150-to 200 dollars, non akc, akc 400. I've noticed that most of the posts here are from the UK, and the popular chi's over there are the long hair type.Here, they are rare, the short hair type is the norm. Now my new Pomeranian boy was reasonable, found him from a woman who's two Pomeranian's had pups, 300 which is a steal here, they can run up to 800-900 non akc, 1500 akc.
I don't care about papers, my dogs are pets, and love them even more.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i know they are so expensive some of them ive seen some dropped prices though xx


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

pinkglitterybunny said:


> Its sort of a catch 22 the way I see it as im happy that chis are a little pricey so not just anyone can go and buy one (kids ect..) but then the more they are worth the more likely it is for byb's to breed and make money from them...!!
> 
> I think there should be laws on pricing and breeding dogs, maybe you should have to be vetted by animal welfare & apply for a ceritificate so you can breed them so you only buy from reputable breeders? and only be within a certain price range...I dont know!
> xx


That’s the problem; too many “breeders” are just breeding to supply the demand, they advertise their puppies from birth (some even before they have been born) a lot of them sell for ridiculously low prices and at a young age to maximise profits.

It was suggested that it may be a good idea "capping" prices with the breed clubs - but too many people don't go through breed club channels and use epupz, freeads, loot etc....where many puppy farmers sell their puppies.


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

I know what you mean. Chi's are very expensive over here in the UK, well KC registered anyway. 
I bought Fern at 2 1/2 yr's old and I still paid £420 for her (KC registered). I was looking for a puppy originally and I was willing to pay up to £850 for one. Any more than that I personally wouldn't pay, unless of course there was something really special about it. I then saw Fern advertised and she was everything I was looking for. I went to visit her and fell in Love instantly so went ahead and bought her  I think £420 was a good price for a 2 1/2 yr old bitch. The breeder I got her from sells her pups for £900 which I think is a little steep. However, if they're anything like Fern then they'd be worth it 

US prices definitely seem cheaper.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Cross breeds are being sold for £450 in the north east and up until a few years ago I was only charging £600 for a puppy – KC reg’d, FULLY vaccinated and insured.

Unfortunately, stud fees and vet bill have gone up and so have the prices. Anyone coming to me asking how much a puppy would be normally gets told that you should be looking at between £700 - £1500 for a puppy depending on what breeding and whether it is a dog or a bitch. (This is in general not my prices)

I have had one lady being quoted £2000 for a long coat dog – this is, as far as I am concerned, ridiculous!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

FernChi4Me said:


> I know what you mean. Chi's are very expensive over here in the UK, well KC registered anyway.
> I bought Fern at 2 1/2 yr's old and I still paid £420 for her (KC registered). I was looking for a puppy originally and I was willing to pay up to £850 for one. Any more than that I personally wouldn't pay, unless of course there was something really special about it. I then saw Fern advertised and she was everything I was looking for. I went to visit her and fell in Love instantly so went ahead and bought her  I think £420 was a good price for a 2 1/2 yr old bitch. The breeder I got her from sells her pups for £900 which I think is a little steep. However, if they're anything like Fern then they'd be worth it
> 
> US prices definitely seem cheaper.


Firstly £420 is a really weird figure!!! LOL

If you work on the principle that a GOOD stud is £450 - £600 (most breeds these days charge the price of a puppy for a stud. Then you keep the mother – feeding extra diets etc. for the 9 weeks then you need a c-section – now running into several hundred pounds, during the early weeks mum needs extra food etc, then you raise puppies until they are 12 weeks (not like many of the puppy farmers selling at 6-7 weeks) when they start to be weaned they have eggs for breakfast, meat, and decent food, heat and care. Then you vaccinate them – my vet charges £55 per course, registrations are £15, worming, new carrying crate for the new owner….For a breeder who breeds for the show ring and likely to keep one or two puppies, the expenditure far outweighs the income from a litter. 

This doesn’t even take into consideration the heating/washing/drying bills! 

Honestly it really annoys me that people are cashing in on cross breeds - why should I sell my puppies for the same price as a cross breed - these little dogs used to be sold for £25-£50 because they were an accident NOW "greeders" are cashing in on them!

Right I'm off me soap box now.....


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Jesshan, I agree a good quality puppy is going to cost a fair bit, but fair to me means still in the 3figure range!! My pet insurance will only cover up to a thousand so that is defo my cut off point.
OOOHHH!, dont look now, but Ive just seen an advert in my town for the exact sex, coat and colour chi I want! 3 figure price too, thank goodness they do exist!LOL


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

catz4m8z said:


> Jesshan, I agree a good quality puppy is going to cost a fair bit, but fair to me means still in the 3figure range!! My pet insurance will only cover up to a thousand so that is defo my cut off point.
> OOOHHH!, dont look now, but Ive just seen an advert in my town for the exact sex, coat and colour chi I want! 3 figure price too, thank goodness they do exist!LOL


Not sure what you mean about your insurance figure being cut off point? Do you mean the amount they will pay if dog dies before a certain age?

Do be careful with Chi huahua adverts if you are looking for a Chihuahua that actually looks like a Chihuahua 

If you are looking for a dog puppy you should have no problem getting a nice breed standard one for under £1000 
A bitch, unlikely in my experience.

Good luck though!

x


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

I really do think it is about the pet insurance companies put up their cover for the price of a puppy, there are many breeds which are WAY over the £1000 mark, look at bulldogs - they run into double that price. They expect breeders to reccommend their companies but then only insure up to £1000. Saying that if anything happened to one of my puppies, I would refund the difference - hand on heart, that hasn't happened to me in 30 years (*touch wood) 

Good luck in your search. If you go to see this one, make sure you ask if all lines (as far as the breeder is aware) are free from PL and/or any heart problems, if they know the lines they should be able to tell you this. Granted you can never know 100% but at least you will have tried your best. So many puppies coming from hobby/pet breeders are having patella problems because they are breeding from dogs with the problem and don't know they should be looking for it.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the advice folks! The pup Im looking at is female, so more expensive.:foxes15 black and tan short coat. 
The problem with quality breeders is that they dont often have pups for sale, long waiting lists and also mostly tend to be fawn breeders (Not sure why?LOL).

At least chi's arent prone to too many genetic conditions. Part of my main criteria for a dog was long life span and no serious hereditary health problems. As an older breed hopefully BYBs wont be able to damage the gene pool that much..


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

catz4m8z said:


> At least chi's arent prone to too many genetic conditions. Part of my main criteria for a dog was long life span and no serious hereditary health problems. As an older breed hopefully BYBs wont be able to damage the gene pool that much..


Patella luxation and heart problems are not now uncommon, not only from pet/hobby/BYB's so be aware, though not much you can do as no breeder is going to say there is a problem in their lines. And of course some of the poorer ones will have no idea anyway.

My little Honey didn't reach 10 years old, we lost her to mitral valve disease within 6 weeks of diagnosis. I spoke to a guy who bought their dog from same breeder and it died suddenly, same reason, same age almost  

I used to think Chihuahuas routinely lived until their mid or late teens...I think they used to.

x


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Rosiesmum said:


> Patella luxation and heart problems are not now uncommon, not only from pet/hobby/BYB's so be aware, though not much you can do as no breeder is going to say there is a problem in their lines. And of course some of the poorer ones will have no idea anyway.
> 
> My little Honey didn't reach 10 years old, we lost her to mitral valve disease within 6 weeks of diagnosis. I spoke to a guy who bought their dog from same breeder and it died suddenly, same reason, same age almost
> 
> ...


I dissagree that breeders won't acknowledge a problem Barbara, I know of people in the show ring who will cut a line out if there is a problem, I know I did. I had a bitch which I bought in and she had a very slight LP - not serious enough to operate on but I spayed her and pet homed her. The 2 puppies which were in a litter which she had prior to this showing up were also pet homed and not bred from. Lets be fair, you had a bad experience and your breeder wasn't really a show breeder to be honest. I can't say about the heart problems because mine have mainly lived until they were 15+ my smaller ones didn't seem to last as long but I don't think it was anything other than age - they were 12.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

jesshan said:


> Lets be fair, you had a bad experience and your breeder wasn't really a show breeder to be honest. I can't say about the heart problems because mine have mainly lived until they were 15+ my smaller ones didn't seem to last as long but I don't think it was anything other than age - they were 12.


I'm not the only person unfortunately to have had a chihuahua with patella luxation 
I know several others and people might be surprised to know where they came from... Many of the people who show, sell their unwanted Chihuahua pups to pet homes. 
I think the Internet has allowed pet owners to get a good idea of what is going on within the breed. 

If someone tells me which kennel their Chihuahua with patella luxation comes from, I have no way of knowing if it is true, though I can't imagine why they would lie? There are more than one or two show breeders I wouldn't touch, hearing what I have done about dogs bought from them and health or temperament issues.

However I do think the *majority* are better than the breeders selling online 
Though I'd say to anyone, please don't think because you buy from someone who shows, you won't end up with a pup with patella luxation.

Surgical correction is expensive, so this is one good reason to insure. 

x


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Well all I can say is that if I sold one which went on to have PL I would hope they came back to me and told me, I wouldn't like to think that I had continued to breed from one which was producing puppies with PL and be totally unaware - it normally doesn't come through until they are about 18 months old and unless I am told I wouldn't know.

Then of course there is of people who have given a dog which does have a very low grade PL because they don't want to breed from a dog with the defect. They may have made the new owner aware of the problem and that it may need an operation at a later date.

Another thing is that the PL could come through a trauma which is possible as well. I have climbers and it really worries me that one will hurt their leg/legs from an awkward fall


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

this has become a very interesting thread! BUMPPPP
I didnt realise that pl didnt come out till around 18 mnths,thats so sad 
I am still searching for my little boy though


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

it normally comes out at around 18 months or if a bitch has had a litter (by which time it is too late) It can come out much earlier than that but if it does the it normally will be very severe, the 18 month age is when it will still be bad but may not be bad enough to need surgery.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

This worries me... Adam never looks where he is going and jumps stupid distances if he is chasing one of the cats!!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

The thing is you can never ever stop them from doing things like that, they will always be dare devils. Its the same as kids, you can't wrap them up in cotton wool all of their lives. Don't worry yourself. L


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

jesshan said:


> it normally comes out at around 18 months or if a bitch has had a litter (by which time it is too late) It can come out much earlier than that but if it does the it normally will be very severe, the 18 month age is when it will still be bad but may not be bad enough to need surgery.


what is the youngest a female can be bred (responsively). I know for pits and similar sized breeds it shouldnt be younger than 2 years which is usually around the time they hit maturity. Whats the age for chihuahuas? 

I ask because i am constantly seeing females with litters around the age of ten months or so.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

you cannot breed from a bitch under 12 months old - KC regulations, this however, does not stop people from doing it. I have bred from mine at around 17-18months, depending on when they have their seasons etc. I never used to breed mine until they were at least 2 years old but recently I have found I have less c-sections breeding from slightly younger bitches.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

jesshan said:


> Well all I can say is that if I sold one which went on to have PL I would hope they came back to me and told me, I wouldn't like to think that I had continued to breed from one which was producing puppies with PL and be totally unaware - it normally doesn't come through until they are about 18 months old and unless I am told I wouldn't know.
> 
> Then of course there is of people who have given a dog which does have a very low grade PL because they don't want to breed from a dog with the defect. They may have made the new owner aware of the problem and that it may need an operation at a later date.
> 
> Another thing is that the PL could come through a trauma which is possible as well. I have climbers and it really worries me that one will hurt their leg/legs from an awkward fall


As you are probably aware my little Meeka has LP due to a deformed thigh bone. I have informed the breeder of this by email but sadly they didn't even have the decency to reply. Not that I want anything from them but it would have been nice if they at least said sorry. She will of course stay with me as a pet although everyone that meets her loves her instantly and I could rehome her as a pet easily.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

jesshan said:


> you cannot breed from a bitch under 12 months old - KC regulations, this however, does not stop people from doing it. I have bred from mine at around 17-18months, depending on when they have their seasons etc. I never used to breed mine until they were at least 2 years old but recently I have found I have less c-sections breeding from slightly younger bitches.



My vet recomends breeding under 2 years but certainly under 3 years for a first litter. I find it very distressing when people breed under 12 months there is no possible reason for this except greed or ignorance and if it happens by accident then you rush up the vets and get the injection to stop it [not hard is it]


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

princesslisa31 said:


> I didnt realise that pl didnt come out till around 18 mnths,thats so sad


It can and does often happen sooner than that!!!! My friends Chihuahua bitch developed it at 11months and Jago my dog at around 9 months. Neither were from injury which many breeders try to make out  A specialist vet confirmed these two cases were due to problems they were born with 

x


----------



## MGOODE (Apr 24, 2010)

Greetings All,

I currently have have two pet chi's and I am hoping to purchase a Female Longhaired Chihuahua pup in the UK with show potenetial from Champion lines. How much should I expect to pay?

Thanks.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

MGOODE said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> I currently have have two pet chi's and I am hoping to purchase a Female Longhaired Chihuahua pup in the UK with show potenetial from Champion lines. How much should I expect to pay?
> 
> Thanks.


health conditions are good? comes with shots?  comes with real papers? saw the parents?


----------



## MGOODE (Apr 24, 2010)

Yes, the pup is from a reputable breeder(some of her pups have won and placed in cruffs). The breeder is holding the pup until she is 5 months old to ensure she is in perfect health.The pup will have all shots but the contract will be endorsed so I cannot register any puppies she may have in the future. They will lift the endorsement if the bitch is suitable to breed from in the future.


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

princesslisa31 said:


> yeah the jachahua-hua are cute lookin pups but not sure what it would look like when its fully grown?
> the only cross I have actually been tempted by is the chi cross with a pinscher/daschaund so cute,really looks like a regular chi but with slightly longer legs,wider on top of the head and huggggge ears


I have a jack russell x Chi mix who is 5yrs. Brother and sister. Here is Hunter -


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

MGOODE said:


> Yes, the pup is from a reputable breeder(some of her pups have won and placed in cruffs). The breeder is holding the pup until she is 5 months old to ensure she is in perfect health.The pup will have all shots but the contract will be endorsed so I cannot register any puppies she may have in the future. They will lift the endorsement if the bitch is suitable to breed from in the future.


how much is she asking for?


----------



## MGOODE (Apr 24, 2010)

There is no price agreed yet, thats why I am asking how I can be aware of how much I will have to pay. I hoping no more than £1500??? Does that sound realistic?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

MGOODE said:


> There is no price agreed yet, thats why I am asking how I can be aware of how much I will have to pay. I hoping no more than £1500??? Does that sound realistic?


interesting. so shes negotiable? i would ask in the "chi questions" instead of here. u will get more results from people who have experience that bought their pups from breeders and to show  i got mine from a kennel store for $1780.00 came with papers and saw some champions online but cant even show due to obvious reasons LOL


----------



## MGOODE (Apr 24, 2010)

Thats a million for your advise I will do just that. However if the puppy is nice enough I am willing to pay what she asks, she doesn't seem to be the type that would try and rip one off! Thanks again.


----------



## Katkoota (Jun 27, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I have seen some high prices here too. Funny thing is, it was NOT from responsible breeders; it was from internet sales where they cater to people looking for a certain color or size... So glad I found Jerry and Tabitha from *a reputable breeder *and they were reasonably priced--spay/neuter and vaccinations included.


So happy for you. I highly recommend reputable breeders to ALL breeds. 

So these are Jerry and Tabitha that I was told about in my introduction thread. They are adorable. A member said that my dogs reminded her of yours. I thought that Jerry and Tabitha are maltese when I read that lol but I sure was right in this: they are ADORABLE (your two) 

I am interested in learning about reputable breeders for chi so that when I decide on the chi breed as my third fluff, i know who to contact. Do you mind letting me know where you got your cuties from? (u can send me a PM if you prefer) but I would really like to learn.

Kat


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> We really need a thread just for educating sincere new chi buyers
> about the scam techniques used out there.What red flags to look for
> and what the newest trick is being used.I looked at chis for a year and talked to and visited breeders several times before I found the right chi at the right breeders.It wasnt easy and you get bruises on your heart too!
> It could save people a lot of grief to tip them off!!


Totally agree with you.
I had some grief before i found Darla and Daisy, i went thrugh the kennel club and got my breeders name, she doesnt advertise and her pups are reasonably priced and well looked after.
I am now travelling to Nottingham for my boy in August, i would have gone with Darla's breeder again but i wanted a black LC this time since he is my last pup.

I look on some sites and am just shocked at the prices of some of them!
I have noticed that the really pricey ones end up reduced through lack of interest though.
Good to see folk are not willing to be ripped off as much now.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Just realised this is an old thread, but still true for now. lol x


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

I think Jessie and i paid $250 USD or so for our chis?? I've looked into buying chi's in Canada now that I have moved and they're WAY more expensive. I think it depends on where you live in the US, too. There is an over abundance of chihuahuas in Arizona! I thought about buying one there and having Jessie ship him/her to me, but I worry about that, too. I so wish I could get a friend for Cinder, but good luck convincing my fiance that she needs one..haha!


----------

